# Colnago C59 - Geometry



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

Seriously considering a C59 as my next, modern cycling platform. Currently on a 89 Serotta Club Special SLX which I raced on in the early 90s. Had this frame refinished by Serotta in late 08 and love it, but I think it is time to step up.

I guess I am trying to understand the benefits of going with a sloping geo as opposed to staying with the traditional top tube geo. Is there anything to this, or does it simply boil down to visual preference? I initially plan on going with close to the same measurements as my current steelie, but might there be any nuances to Colnago geo to consider?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Taken from this thread.

The answer from Colnago is "Frames using traditional sizes are considered the best by Ernesto Colnago. In fact, sloping sizes were born from , Mountain Bikes where all the sizes were covered with 4 standard sizes. Personally sloping sizes are exclusively for commercial reasons."


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

That does help explain it...Thanks

Paul


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

one80 said:


> Taken from this thread.
> 
> The answer from Colnago is "*Frames using traditional sizes are considered the best by Ernesto Colnago.* In fact, sloping sizes were born from , Mountain Bikes where all the sizes were covered with 4 standard sizes. Personally sloping sizes are exclusively for commercial reasons."



I think that's an old quote from Ernie........ check how all recent Colnago adverts are now showing the slopers......also all the pro sponsored teams use slopers.

I think Colnago has bowed to the current fashion of sloping top tubes which yes did come fromt the mtb world and crossed over when Mike burrows designed Road frames for Giant.


----------

